# Silver Can Motor Secrets??? Anyone??



## JSimpson (Dec 31, 2001)

Anyone got some good ways to make these little suckers go? (TCS Races use them and I am curious as to any secrets you guys may have) LEGAL ONES LOL


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

You just gotta run the piss out of them to seat the brushes. Water dipping works also.


----------



## jaysimpson (Jan 2, 2006)

Ok, any idea on how long to dip them?


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

We used to run it on a 6 cell pack and basically run it till the pack dies


----------



## jaysimpson (Jan 2, 2006)

Cool, guess I will just run the crap out of it,LOL.


----------

